# Webseiten Inhalt auslesen...



## Undercover (5. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problehm und zwar möchte ich in meinem Java-Projekt ein Teil des Programmes so gestalten:

Das Programm soll aus einer Webseite im Internet (Webseite muss nicht gesehen / angezeigt werden) verschieden Zahlen / Wörter auslesen. Diese sollen dan anschliesend in eine Tabelle geschrieben werden...

Jetzt ist die Frage wie lese ich die Zahlen aus der Webseite aus?

Bitte um Hilfe 

Lg Undercover


----------



## Spacerat (5. Jul 2012)

Wenn die Anwendung nicht gerade ein Applet ist:

```
try {
  URL target = new URL("http://www.myURL");
  InputStream in = target.openStream();
  // lesen usw...
} catch(MalformedURLException e) {
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## Undercover (5. Jul 2012)

Nein ist kein Applet...

Ist ein Swing GUI-Forumlar (jFrame)

bei mir kommt ein fehler darf ich fragen was du importiert hast?


----------



## Spacerat (5. Jul 2012)

Hast du keine IDE (nicht zu verwechsel mit Idee )? Eine solche würde diese Fragen viel schneller beantworten. Ausserdem genügt im Forum bei in Java-Tags verlinkten Klassen meist ein klick, um es herauszufinden. Naja, was solls. Beim nächsten mal weisst du es.
1. java.net.URL
2. java.net.MalformedURLException
3. java.io.InputStream


----------



## njans (6. Jul 2012)

> bei mir kommt ein fehler



Was für ein Fehler?


----------



## Resthirn (6. Jul 2012)

kannste z.B. so machen:


```
public void doSearch() {

		try {

			Scanner scanner = new Scanner(new URL("http://www.java-forum.org").openStream());
			String codeline = null;

			while (scanner.hasNextLine()) {

				codeline = scanner.nextLine();

				if (codeline.trim().startsWith("<img")) {
					System.out.print("Bild gefunden:" + codeline.trim());
				} else if (codeline.trim().startsWith("<a href=")) {
					System.out.print("Link gefunden:" + codeline.trim());
				}
			}

			scanner.close();

		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```


----------



## Undercover (6. Jul 2012)

ok Danke habs soweit hinbekommen...

aber noch ne kleine frage wenn ich auf dieser seite mich zuvor noch einloggen will...
wie mach ich das dan? in inputboxen schreiben und ein button (Login) auf der webseite klicken?

was muss ich machen?


----------



## pzypher (8. Jul 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

Connect to a password protected URL from Java program

Gruß


----------

